# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Leaping to Conclusions

## Ribbiting Science

Hello all, I have a few acfs and one of them has taken up an odd habit, involving the canister filter, lately. The tank had to be changed due to a crack about three days ago, which resulted in the spray bar being angled slightly differently, though still pointed at the glass to minimize water disturbance. As far as I can tell, the bar is back to normal. One of my frogs has started jumping for (and occasionally succeeding in holding onto for about half a second) the spray bar. This activity occurs most often at night.
The system has been in place for about two months, is around five inches above the water, and is extremely quiet. I'm trying to figure out what may be causing this since the frogs are well fed and outside of the tank switch, everything has remained constant as far as I can tell.

----------


## Carlos

Welcome to FF!  The frog probably "discovered" the bar while angled and now; it knows it's there and can get to it too  :Frog Smile:  !

----------


## Ribbiting Science

Funnily enough, this isn't the first time this frog has 'discovered' the bar. On the first day the filter was installed, the same thing happened until the spray bar was adjusted. I wouldn't mind this as much if I didn't have the tank in my bedroom. Needless to say, hearing *plop plop ... SPLASH* isn't very conducive to sleep, it also seems to be stressing the other frogs. I'm trying to think what would be a good way to encourage the frog not to do it.

----------


## Felis

Hi, 

one of my females sometimes tries to catch water drops from the bar as my frogs always seem to be hungry no matter how well they are fed :Wink:  I also think your frog is just curious. Just try if it stops doing this by readjusting the bar, if possible.

----------


## Michael

Something about the spray bar is attracting them, in nature they will often skim the top of the water to catch insects that hover over the water.

When I feed my frogs nightcrawlers I do not have to place them in the water, just dangle them a few inches about the surface of the water. They will leap up out of the water for food and catch it.

They will go after fingers and I once was bit on the nose when I was trying to adjust the thermometer they insist on dislodging.

Harmless but rather funny.

----------

